# What can I use to make black marks on childs face?



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

At the beginning of August we are going camping and the theme is halloween weekend. My two daughters are being a pirate and a cat. Since there is not any halloween stuff out where I live, what can I use for whiskers, nose and scruff on their faces that will easily come off?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mascara and eyeliner.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Try a sharpie marker. all you need to take it off is some acitone.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

sharpie?? hah - i dont think id even want that on my face - ive used the regular craft paints like the .99 cent ones at wallmart for face paints before - they rubb off real easy with some soap and water - sometimes even just water


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree with 1031 use acrylic craft paint.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you could always crush charcoal into a powder use it dry or over face make up or make a paste to paint it on...
If you have time to do this you could take a dolop of hot glue on warm setting and set some fishing line in that let dry and then use that spirit gum to hold it on ...maybe that would work but don't make whiskers too long.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Sharpies have alcohol based ink, try some rubbing alcohol to remove it, don't put acetone on your face. Better yet, don't use a permanent marker on your face to begin with. 

I heard of a kid who used red sharpies to color his eyes, (there's a brain-child!) he ended up with ulcerated scleras. I guess it looked cool... well, until it ate holes in his eyes... then it looked really cool!

As Sickie Ickie said, "Mascara and eyeliner. " It's made to go on faces, and to be safely removed from them too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Using mascara and eyeliner is good idea but do not use "used old" makeup
bacteria builds on them.Save those for prop coloring... you may want to test on the skin first, dont want welts coming up or a allergy reaction.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I use some eye liner that is like a drawing fine point thing. You dip it in this eyeliner container and then carefully outline your eyes. Would be perfect to draw on wiskers.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Using mascara and eyeliner is good idea but do not use "used old" makeup
> bacteria builds on them.Save those for prop coloring... you may want to test on the skin first, dont want welts coming up or a allergy reaction.


I just recently bought clown make up and when done i wrapped it and put it in the fridge. Is it safe to use now? I'll probably use it for a prop now


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is the general rules from cosmetology school:

Cleanser: 1 year

Foundation: 1 year

Lipstick: 1 to 2 years

Mascara: 3 to 4 months 

Powder: 2 years

Eye shadow: 2 years

I've broken these rules for myself occasionally since make-up is expensive, but I tend to go with the 6 mo. rule when hired for a film.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks everyone. I dont think I am going to use a sharpie and acetone. My kds are only 6 and I dont want it on forever. I will most likely use a makeup pencil. Just for a nose and whiskers and pirate scruff on the face. Thanks again


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Whatever happened to burning a cork?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's another great idea Sloat.. 
would work excellent for what they need.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

burning a cork??? wouldn't that leave blisters??? Just kidding...i never heard of that... and thanks for the reminder sickie on how old my mascara is... i guess i like to live dangerously....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sloatsburgh said:


> Whatever happened to burning a cork?


Ah! an old theatre trick.  I've always found it difficult to work with when drawing lines, although smudges are touch and go. Of course it smells horrible! LOL


----------

